# Agencia Tributaria Barcelona



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can fill these (modelo 30 and 147) at in Barcelona?
Where is the Agencia Tributaria located at?


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

RobertoCarey said:


> Does anyone know where I can fill these (modelo 30 and 147) at in Barcelona?
> Where is the Agencia Tributaria located at?


Here:
https://www.agenciatributaria.gob.e...una/Barcelona/Delegaciones/Delegaciones.shtml

Delegación Barcelona 

Code: 08600
*Plaza Doctor Letamendi, 13-23, 3ª planta*
08007 Barcelona
Phone: 93 291 11 00
Fax: 93 291 13 00

modelo 30:
Agencia Tributaria - 030

modelo 147:
https://www.agenciatributaria.gob.e...uado_por_trabajadores_por_cuenta_ajena_.shtml


----------

